# Someone had a bad week and it was not me! Finally!



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Had a rough couple of weeks, but all that changed over the weekend... Whew!

First, how you all take this; A friend of mine was having a couple bad days, so I took a napkin, created a rose out of it and gave it to her to make her feel better. It worked. She smiled said thanks and even had it on her desk for a few days. Yesterday I passed by her office and noticed it was in the trash can. Today, she has not said two words to me. Odd, as she really is a close friend....

Which leads me to this last weekend. In a word, I had a fantastic weekend! Spent some time with a woman who I really like... and it would appear she has an interest in me. Ran into her on Friday night while she was out with an old friend (Male). Talked a little bit and that was that. She then posted on my facebook wall that it was good to see me. I texted her it was great to see her smile and she replied that she was with an old friend and the smile was a front.  She then asked me if it worked?  I'm liking this girl... 

Regarding the friend, should I take offense to the Rose I made sitting in her garbage can?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmmm....did "Rose Girl" see the messages the other woman posted on your FB wall?!


----------



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

827Aug said:


> Hmmm....did "Rose Girl" see the messages the other woman posted on your FB wall?!


That's *exactly* what I'm thinking....

dammit facebook.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm thinking "Rose Girl" had feelings for you. Looks as though you blew that one.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

How'd he blow it? Hanging out if hanging out. Dating is dating. He was not dating rose girl...just...being friendly  ...in a flirty way.

If she expects exclusivity from that, well, she's more drama than she's worth!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Good grief! I have teenage daughters and know how they react to the FB drama. This sounds like one of those episodes.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Facebook drama......had to remove myself from facecrack! Feel left out of the loop but so peacefull!  :smthumbup:


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Please send her to my facebook page


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

How old are we talking her becasue if it involves 40 year olds I'm exstatic I don't post much on Facebook. I don't need those kind of issues.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You only have FB issues if you befriend everyone and their mother LOL.

If you're going to date different people, it's best you NOT add them and if you do, don't let them see your wall. Work with your privacy settings, people!!


----------



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!!

I love how this thread went! Facebook fun!

Today is a different day... Just so you folks know, "Rose Girl" has been a very close friend for roughly 7 years. Thier is a friendship bond between us, but that is all. She is married folks. 

She is acting "normal" today, so maybe a little guilt has hit her. Who knows, who cares. We talked about my new interest in life and how this new girl I am completely interested in has my mind wrapped like a pretzel.

Ahhh the fun of trying to date after so many years... 

In short, I texted to the new girl that I meant to give her a jingle yesterday but the day just went too long. Asked her to lunch. She replied that she was busy yesterday as well, and she would be in touch.

I love the non-answer answer!  She's got me wrapped and she friggin knows it!!


----------

